# Harnesses and dog ID tags?



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hiya, Rocky never wears a collar, being a Yorkie, which are prone to weak tracheas, we have a harness on him at all times. Just wondered for those who had dogs that only wear harnesses, where do you hang the dog ID tag?

I could put a collar on him as well but feel sorry for him to wear a collar and a harness?

Any ideas.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

You could attach the tag at the top ring where you clip the leash.

Personally though, if Rocky were my dog, I would prefer he wore a collar for his ID tag, and I only put the harness on him for walks.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

alfies has a ring on it to pull it tight and it goes on there as the two collar and harness dont fit on together with all his hair!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

A soft, light collar with a tag on won't do him any harm. Having a tag on the harness is all very well when he's being walked, but what if he escapes from your house?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

i actually have never had a collar on mine indoors as they dont really like it and they are never given the chance to escape!


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for your replies everyone 

Rocky has his harness on 24/7 as it's a light harness but I wouldn't really want to put a tag on it all the time esp when he's sleeping and things - maybe a light collar is the way to go?


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I was going to suggest, why don't you put a cat collar or puppy collar on him? Something that's just tiny and light for you to put his tags on?

Oscar wears his collar permanently and harness for walks only but he's probably a wee bit bigger than your yorkie!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

We have Banjo's on the big D ring on his harness  he's not allowed to wear a collar, we did put a very light one on but kept forgetting not to get hold of it  so just have to hope if he ever gets out he will be scaned.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

if using a cat collar - a 'snap away' one would come off easy if caught so nice and safe and great to just pop ID on

that way you don't ever have to worry about harness catching/rubbing/slipping and sitting wrong if you're out


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

Duke wears his harness when out and about so has his tag on the ring and on the odd occassion wears his collar so has it attatched to that.

When he's in the house he doesn't wear anything so don't see the point in worrying about a tag.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

Can I ask your reasoning for wearing a harness 24/7? I understand the reasoning behind using a harness, but not sure why you have it on him even inside. I'm not criticising at all, I'm genuinely curious! My words are coming out more 'direct' than I'm meaning them to


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

i would probably attach the ID tag on the harness, that way if the lead broke or you took the lead off the dog still has ID.


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

Molly is a yorkie x chi, so has same problems, and I have to be honest, I haven't got round to putting her tag on her harness, but im just going to put it on the ring that her lead clips on... She never wears a collar, not even in the house, so its pointless me putting one on it


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Mylo wear's a collar(tag) and harness whilst out on his walk as it give's me more control of him but in the house i take them all off, he doesn't really like his harness or collar so i always take them off him, He's chipped so he's also got I.D on him


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

One of my dogs wears a harness but only when out, he also wears a collar with a tag on,,, i must admit i wouldnt leave a harness on all day,


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

That seems a bit strange to me to have a harness on 24/7   
Mine wear soft lightweight collars with their tags on at all times and are walked on harnesses


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

McKenzie said:


> Can I ask your reasoning for wearing a harness 24/7? I understand the reasoning behind using a harness, but not sure why you have it on him even inside. I'm not criticising at all, I'm genuinely curious! My words are coming out more 'direct' than I'm meaning them to


He wears a very soft, lightweight one and altho I do take it off from time to time, I guess it's just like many people keep their dog's collar on all the time - it's just easier to keep on, so if we go in and out 10 times a day, it means not having to keep putting it on and taking it off.

You can see the harness in his photo.


----------

